# Billing 72170 and 73510



## jenkins62 (Mar 1, 2011)

HELP! 

WE BILLED 72170 AND 73510 WITH OFFICE VISIT 99203. WE RECEIVED A DENIAL AND WAS PAID 73520 (PER INSURANCE THIS IS CORRECT BILLING)

72170 (PELVIS 1 OR 2 VIEWS)
73510 (HIP UNILATERAL COMPLETE 2 VIEWS)

INSURANCE PAID 73520 ( HIP, BILATERAL MINIMUM OF 2 VIEWS EACH HIP INCLUDING ANTEROPOSTERIOR VIEW OF PELVIS) AND DENIED 72170 & 73510

PER RADIOLOGY WE TOOK 72170 (PELVIS 2 VIEWS) AND 73510 (HIP 2 VIEWS) X-RAYS
**NOT BILATERAL..

WHAT TO DO? WAS I INCORRECT OR IS THIS CORRECT?
DENIED APPEAL...

THANK  YOU...


----------



## kbazarte@yahoo.com (Mar 2, 2011)

I would appeal and inclde the supporting documentation, you were correct with your CPT choices


----------

